# I want to make a jig



## healeydays (Jan 24, 2013)

Folks,

      I am looking to make a very specialized jig that I could use for the 5 most popular tubes for prepping/sizing items I would then build out the tubes and am wondering (being new to pen casting) what the 5 most popular tube diameters are?  I'm guessing 7mm & 8mm are 2 of them?

Mike B


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike, there is no such thing as a dumb question only dumb answers, That being said you'll get 5 different answers from five different pen makers as each has their favorites.  I haven't made a 7MM or 8 MM pen in years but I would agree that overall the 7MM is #1, I also haven't made a Cigar in years but would think the 10 MM is in the top five, I think the popularity of the Sierra style pens would make the 27/64th included in the top five but the next two is where you might see different opinions, maybe for the Jr. series the 10.5 and 12.5MM tubes.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am looking to make a very specialized jig that I could use for the 5 most popular tubes for prepping/sizing items I would then build out the tubes and am wondering (being new to pen casting) what the 5 most popular tube diameters are? I'm guessing 7mm & 8mm are 2 of them?
> 
> Mike B


 
When you are talking about preping and sizing, what are you looking to do?? You have to supply more info than that. I say this because if you are thinking casting things then only certain kits will do. And why a jig??  Are you going into mass production and selling???

Also there are many different size tubes used today in various kits. You have to choose what kits you are looking to use and again if you told us what you are trying to do would help. I know you are new to pen turning but this discussion has been brought up before. When asking questions try and I mean try hard to supply alot of info. We can not read your mind and we do not have insight to what you are planning.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 24, 2013)

Once you determine the popular diameters to use then you must decide on the popular tube lengths (for those diameters) to use. Good luck.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## healeydays (Jan 24, 2013)

Folks,

       What I am looking for information on doesn't depend on length, it is dealing with preparing materials that will be used in wrapping the tubes with.  It's just part of the prep process and I have a brother who wants to try something.  He's asked me to do a little research, and not mention too much else yet.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> What I am looking for information on doesn't depend on length, it is dealing with preparing materials that will be used in wrapping the tubes with. It's just part of the prep process and I have a brother who wants to try something. He's asked me to do a little research, and not mention too much else yet.


 
Then how can we help you??  Don't make sense. Good luck.


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2013)

Mike,
I understand your not indicating details of your project just yet. You may consider looking through the library, you may find something that meets your needs, or try the google search feature on this site for older posts that may be of help
Best of luck on your project.


----------

